# DSLR styled Digi cam.. want to chose one..



## Ifthi (Jun 4, 2009)

Help me to choose..  I am looking for a camera , but am not ready for a full SLR, so was hoping to find a good digital.what i want is a DSLR-styled cam....bt the main prob is budget...only *10 to 12k*.
Am a beginner only.And one friend advised me to check Fuji prosumer series..

Please help me to choose one.


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

In that budget don't even imagine a DSLR like camera.

U'll get cams with good zoom and MP though. I can recommend one such cam i.e. Canon IXUS 110IS.

Check it out, its in your budget and its the best in this price range.


----------



## Ifthi (Jun 4, 2009)

Wht abt these ones?

Fuji Film FinePix S1000fd

Fujifilm FinePix S1500

Fuji Film-FinePix S5800 

Kodak EasyShare Z8612IS

please reply .........


----------



## Ifthi (Jun 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> In that budget don't even imagine a DSLR like camera.
> 
> U'll get cams with good zoom and MP though. I can recommend one such cam i.e. Canon IXUS 110IS.
> 
> Check it out, its in your budget and its the best in this price range.



Thanks for ur reply....I knw tht...i mean DSLR styled cam....chk the above cams i mentioned...


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

Ifthi said:


> Wht abt these ones?






> Fuji Film FinePix S1000fd


 (This does not have Image Stabilization)
*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/04/22/Fujifilm-FinePix-S1000fd/p1



> Fujifilm FinePix S1500


*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2009/05/19/Fujifilm-FinePix-S1500/p1

They are saying its better than S1000fd.



> Fuji Film-FinePix S5800


*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/03/28/Fujifilm-FinePix-S5800/p1

Lacks Image Stabilization.



> Kodak EasyShare Z8612IS


*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/09/17/Kodak-EasyShare-Z8612-IS/p1

Not a good looking camera, with average build. Rest check the review.

I couldn't get why all these models have to be made bulky. May be thats the reason they can give it in cheap. But, check out Canon model, its slim enough to get into ur pocket (well a little big one) and have a super zoom with similar MP.

Check out its review too,
*www.trustedreviews.com/digital-cameras/review/2008/10/03/Canon-PowerShot-SX110-IS/p1


----------



## Ifthi (Jun 4, 2009)

Thanks dude....

Wht abt this one?
Fujifilm FinePix S2000HD


also can ya select one frm those?


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 4, 2009)

S2000HD seems best of the lot. 
I would recommend it among all those mentioned here.
b/W, can you tell me wat price r u offered for it?


----------



## shaunak (Jun 4, 2009)

Avoid the Kodak ones.

I would recomend the Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5. It has a wide angle lens which is really usefull for landscape photography and stuff.

Here is a review: *www.cameralabs.com/reviews/Panasonic_Lumix_DMC_TZ5_TZ15/


----------



## Crazykiller (Jun 4, 2009)

Olympus Rocks


----------



## Ifthi (Jun 4, 2009)

rhitwick said:


> S2000HD seems best of the lot.
> I would recommend it among all those mentioned here.
> b/W, can you tell me wat price r u offered for it?



Thanks....
I am now confused with these two models
*Fujifilm FinePix S1500
&
Fujifilm FinePix S2000HD*

well, on the price- S1500 is cheaper.... i mean thrs a difference of 2.5k...
Is it worth buying at tht price..*S2000HD...around 14k*.....
or shud i go with *S1500 for 11K?*


----------



## vilas_patil (Jun 4, 2009)

Fujifilm FinePix S2000HD looks really cool with advanced features


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 4, 2009)

Sorry but it's too tough to get a DSLR like camera within your budget. I would advise you to get a second hand Nikon D40x or Nikon P80. Better than most of the Prosumers out there.

Going for a prosumer as suggested by people will put a bar to your lens choices if you ever plan to extend. Make a wise decision. There is no harm in going for a second hand DSLR. Just check it before you get one. Grab a friend who has some photography knowledge before you buy one. You can grab a good deal in photography forums.
Good Luck hunting


----------



## rollcage (Jun 5, 2009)

@Cool G5
I dont think but since you advising I want to know what price at those available?

@Ifthi
Fujifilm FinePix S2000HD is good you can buy it, but the price at which is it available, can you buy that in your price range.
and over that.. I like Fuji S8100FD more. bcoz it has almost same features with wide 18x zoom, s2000hd was announced much earlier but came to india only now i see. overall you can choose between the two. but again the budget and price 

@shaunak
Panasonic Lumix DMC-TZ5 is an excellent camera, one of the compact bestseller, this guy is looking for non-compact range. But considering the budget this is a very good buy. I think he can choose this too if the budget is limited.


----------



## vaibhav_jain (Jun 5, 2009)

consider sony DSC H-10


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2009)

@rollcage - The Nikon P80 is available for around Rs.19K(new one). So one should get it under Rs.13K.
While the Nikon D40x is a fairly popular camera, a bit old though but still good enough when you compare it with the prosumers. It can also be had under Rs.13K.


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 5, 2009)

@rollcage - The Nikon P80 is available for around Rs.19K(new one). So one should get it under Rs.13K.
While the Nikon D40x is a fairly popular camera, a bit old though but still good enough when you compare it with the prosumers. It can also be had under Rs.13K.


----------

